# Today is the Day!!



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

My LaMancha was 150 days on Christmas, but she decided not to give me Christmas babies.

The day after Christmas however around 9pm her ligaments went so I thought she was getting ready soon so I stayed up with her all night. Nothing!

Last night, her ligaments were gone again and her bag just exploded so I was like, yeah! I stayed up with her till 3am, but still no babies. :hair:

Well, at the moment she is starting to discharge so I am pretty sure I will have some mini manchies before too long. At least I hope so cause losing another night of sleep is just not going to happen. :sleeping:


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

got my fingers crossed for you!! and am so looking forward to seeing pictures of the little ones!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good luck kidding. Keep us posted.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

yay! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like we have amber colored discharge now and getting a little more vocal. 
Come on mini manchies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids soon, happy kidding


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

*Here they are*

Here they are. Twin doelings with blue eyes.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Awww! So cute! Congrats! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! They are beautiful! And twin girls! Wow!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! They have their little sweaters on now so they are staying warm. So far all is well.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Love them! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are flipping adorable..CONGRADS!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Christy's flipping right , they are adorable 
Congratulations


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Ridiculous! Nobody deserves to have babies that cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG I want them :drool::drool:
I need to hug them both immediately 
That is some serious cuteness going on there 
I cant get over them , I REALLY NEED ONE OF THOSE OR BOTH ! :mecry:
Please send them to me , please :tears:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG :mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

AHHHH!!! It was worth the wait, so colorful...both does, AND blue eyes! I'm such a huge sucker for mini manchas, I just want to steal them all. Lol.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope mine are that cute when i get my lamancha and breed her to my nigerian..laura your ate up..but dang if i don't just wuv you..lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well dang Christy , I wuvs you too :hug:


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

You guys crack me up!!! :snowlaugh:

I have them and Momma in the shed right now and it is still so cold so I bundled them up....now this is freakin cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

omg she is adorable!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:

Stop it , your killing me :tears::tears::sigh::sigh::GAAH:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh me gosh i just can't wait to get my lamancha and get her bred..Laura..aww shucks..hehe


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Omg adorable!!! ♥♥♥


----------

